# Stihl 028 WB chain saw runs poorly



## pelletman

Hello everyone. I have an older 028WB and it is not running well. It starts very hard and doesn't want to run at high speeds. I took off the air cleaner and it seems to be spitting fuel out the back of the carb when I try to start it, and maybe when it is running. I have disassembled and cleaned the carb and that seemed to help a bit. I think it is starving or running out of gas but I'm not totally sure on that. I figured my next move is to replace the fuel lines and maybe manifold and rebuild the carb. One of the guys who was running it pretty frequently up until recently told me it would bog down and lose power when it was hot. Anyone have any ideas for me? Thanks in advance..


----------



## rotti1968

sounds like a carb issue to me,you may need to get a carb kit and rebuild the carb. But one thing it will need is a good cleaning. I would get the carb torn down again and let it soak in carb cleaner for a a while, then use air to blow it out, install the new kit and adjust the carb to stihl spec, 1 turn each on the low and high speed. Once you have it running you can tune the carb from there. i would also remove the exhaust and check to make sure its not plugged and take a peak at the piston,rings and cylinder while there. Look to see if there is any scoring to the piston and cylinder.If the above rebuild 
does not work for the carb then you may need to replace with a new carb. Carb kit #'s 
1118 007 1066 this is for the walbro wt carb and 1118 007 1065 for the tilloston carb.
complete carb walbro 1118 120 0601
tilloston is an hu 40 d and not available from stihl


----------



## pelletman

Thanks! Are you a West Boylston Rotti?


----------



## rotti1968

pelletman said:


> Thanks! Are you a West Boylston Rotti?


No sorry im not..... I had to Google that to see what you were talking about. Its rotti for my favorite breed of dog ....


----------



## terry67

in regards to your question on your chainsaw.......try checking your condenser and points . sounds like the same problem i had with the same make and model saw and saw mechanic informed me the points were good but condenser was bad


----------



## gnor

*028wb*

The first thing to do is check your fuel and fuel filter, if the saw doesn't get used regularly. Make sure the air filter is clean. Check that the plug is clean and properly gapped, and it is making a spark. usually if it will run at all, your ignition is OK.
Then check high and low speed jets. gently close them, then open each 1 1/4 turns. Warm up the saw, and slowly close the low speed jet until the speed drops, then open 1/4 turn. Set the idle adjustment until the chain stops turning, then open 1/4 turn. Don't close the high speed jet any more because it can overspeed and over heat the motor, and limit the lubrication.
Next is the carburetor. On an older saw, the diaphragms can harden up and not meter the fuel properly. Check the fuel and impulse lines for cracks and leaks, or hardening. There are a couple of videos on youTube on rebuilding the 028 carb, and manuals are available for download.
Last and most expensive is the crankcase seals. The crankcase has to be split apart to change these, and it's a dealer job. May be time to get a new saw.
If you don't use the saw for long periods, it's a good idea to drain the fuel, and slack off the chain to relieve pressure on the crank seals.


----------



## dirksenshoe

Chain saws are not able to depend on gravity for a steady fuel supply like say a tiller which uses a float. What they do is to build in a rubber diaphragm onto the carburetor. One side of it is ported to the crankcase the other to the fuel. Piston moves put pushes gas to carb. Because there's no float any over pressurized fuel goes back to carb thru return. Nuff said. As the saw ages, this diaphragm gets harder and doesn't supply fuel to carb. though you may rebuild the carb it will still run rough until this diaphragm is replace. Get it at a good chain saw place for about $5 to $10.


----------



## geogrubb

You are posting on a very old thread (05/03/09)so the problem has probably been fixed. Have a good one. Geo


----------

